# Summer Officers question



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi everyone, I had a quick question I hope someone can shed some light on. I know being a summer officer isn't the best job, but does it help as far as the department getting to know you? I'm thinking it would more in non-civil service towns. Would being a summer officer for a few years perhaps help you get on the same non-civil service department when they have a few openings? Any info would be great!!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I know being a summer officer isn't the best job,

Not true, I had a great experience being a summer cop, had lots of fun and learned a lot. As far as being a summer cop with a non-civil circus dept, of course it can help they have already had a chance to see you work. As a matter of fact you will find that most of the f/time officers in the towns where they have or had summer cops started as summer cops in that det or another. I worked in p-town and they are hiring like 14 civil circus p/timers and all but a few a former summer cops.


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Macop, what I meant by it wasn't the best job, was that I have heard that in some departments the "summer" officers don't get treated that well? I would love to get a summer officer position, as it is something I have always wanted to do. We'll see in the next week I will find out if I go for an interview. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> Macop, what I meant by it wasn't the best job, was that I have heard that in some departments the "summer" officers don't get treated that well?


My experience has been _completely_ the opposite...if that helps. Working as a summer officer can be the best thing in the world for your career, or the worst thing if you make a 'name' for yourself. Always remember your number in the pecking order and you'll have a great experience. 8)


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

It takes FT guys a while to trust a 20 year old kid with 120 hours of training. You need to pay your dues and prove yourself. As Macop said, it can be the best thing for your career. I started as a PT in summer 2001 and it takes time to get where you want to go, but it will happen if your are patient and level-headed.


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys! MatchStick, I completely understand what you are saying. I'm not sure I would trust a 20 yr. old kid with 120 hours of training either. By the way, where did you work as a summer officer?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

would any of you say the same for auxiliary p.o.'s?? just curious what the various opinion's are...


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I disagree with the 20yr old view. There was a 20yr in my M.P.O.C and he was very mature, I was suprised when I found out he was only 20. Also in my last P.D there was a 20yr old p/timer in the neighboring town. Now our towns worked very close together, the p/timers out there are like f/timers, can work unlimited hrs, do the same work, no difference really. Anyway I have worked with this 20yr old who has less than 1yr experience after his FTO and was very impressed by the way he conducted himself when he backed me upon m/v stops and various hot calls.

The kid knew what the hell he doing and out of all the p/timers I worked with I would have no problem having back me up in a situation. Age is a person to person thing not all 20yr olds are like him and not all are the opposite.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Sorry for getting off topic, I would strongly suggest you try to work for Provincetown P.D you will do and learn a lot there and have fun. Try Chatham they have p/t slots open.


----------

